# Fish?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Does anyone have a Portuguese/English translating for all the fish and shellfish names they could post please?

I thought I'd seen one posted here a while ago but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## PPashley (Sep 9, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Does anyone have a Portuguese/English translating for all the fish and shellfish names they could post please? I thought I'd seen one posted here a while ago but can't find it anywhere.


Try this link:

http://home.clara.net/rabarker/PEIXE-RE.htm


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Perfect...... thanks.


----------

